# Plantain and Grilled Chicken Fritters



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bringing y'all a little Latin influenced flavors and ingredients.
A nice blend of Sweet and Savory.

*Plantain and Grilled Chicken Fritters*

4 boneless Chicken Thighs, grilled and chopped into bite sized pieces
(works well with smoked pork belly cubes too)










4 ripe Plantains, chopped
1/2C Onion, minced
1/2C red Bell Pepper, minced
1/2C yellow Bell Pepper, minced
1 Jalapeno, minced
1T Garlic, minced
3T Butter / 4T Butter
Salt, Cumin and Cayenne










In a pan melt the 3T of butter, add in vegetables and spice to taste, saute till soft and just beginning to brown
Boil plantains till soft, mash well, add 4T and salt to taste
Add in Sofrito and mix well










Take a handful of mash and place cube of meat in middle, form ball or patty
Fry till golden brown on both sides in just a little butter or oil




























These turned out fairly well, my wife and I liked them.

This is a new recipe for me, one that I saw but didn't have written down.
I've been playing with it and had a little trial and error.
You just need a bit of oil/butter to cook the fritters, too much they get soggy and fall apart.
Patties worked better than balls.
I may need to find a good binder to hold them together better.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a big nanner fan (except fer pnut butter/nanner) but they look purty good....I'd give em a try at least!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Not a big nanner fan (except fer pnut butter/nanner) but they look purty good....I'd give em a try at least!


Plantains are not your typical bananner.
They typically must be cooked in some manner before being eaten for them to be any good.
Some are much sweeter when ripe than any stereotypical banana.
One variety is ripe when it is mostly black, looks like a regular banana ready for the trash, but it is perfect inside and ready to use.
Plantains are good :yes:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks mighty good from here. I have never cooked plantains but have eaten them cooked by others and they are good.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

absolutely looks great.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks good


----------

